# Using the ASHRAE PSYCHROMETRIC during exam



## buick455 (Aug 10, 2009)

I never really thought about this during the last two exam attempts but marking up a Psychrometric chart during the exam is not allowed.

I know they provide a small chart for the problems but I used my own during the exams which is 11" x 17" and much easier to read. I have noticed some NCEES problems that were not solved by using a chart but I solved them faster by using it and you have to draw on it to work out the problems.

You would think there could be an exception to this rule for charts that you could turn in but that is not the case. I assume if I run into this on the exam I might have to find a chart in the exam booklet and use that instead.

Note: some proctors may not notice you marking up a chart but I would not plan taking the chance.


----------



## MechGuy (Aug 10, 2009)

buick455 said:


> I never really thought about this during the last two exam attempts but marking up a Psychrometric chart during the exam is not allowed.
> I know they provide a small chart for the problems but I used my own during the exams which is 11" x 17" and much easier to read. I have noticed some NCEES problems that were not solved by using a chart but I solved them faster by using it and you have to draw on it to work out the problems.
> 
> You would think there could be an exception to this rule for charts that you could turn in but that is not the case. I assume if I run into this on the exam I might have to find a chart in the exam booklet and use that instead.
> ...


The psych charts that are provided to you in the exam booklet are more than sufficient to use/read for the exam. There is no need to bring your own larger psych chart.


----------



## Agg97 (Aug 10, 2009)

MechGuy said:


> The psych charts that are provided to you in the exam booklet are more than sufficient to use/read for the exam. There is no need to bring your own larger psych chart.


That being said, I STILL brought my own 11x17 psych charts. I assumed they would only have the ASHRAE one in the booklet (which was correct), and there are quite a few problems that are easier on one of the other psych charts, especially if you can't write on them. During the exam, I don't think one of those other types of problems came up so I just used the one in the back of the booklet. Still, I'd bring my own if I had to take it again.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 10, 2009)

I brought (and used) my own. I also brought a few triangles and used those to hold the spots I needed... it worked well, but I had to be carefull not to let the triangles move.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 10, 2009)

I printed an nice color 11x17 copy and then used a red pen to mark it up based on a problem I had solved.

I then took it with me to reference on the exam. Given that I am not an HVAC guy it really helped.


----------



## goodal (Aug 11, 2009)

even though i couldnt mark on it, TRANES psych chart was a great help and much better than ASHRAES.


----------

